# Metal Roofing



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find some 5' sections of metal roofing or galvanized tin? Located in the Baytown/ Crosby area.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Most metal roofing places, such as Muellers, will cut it any length you want.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Lowes may have some

Metal Depot...I-10

http://www.metaldepots.com/


----------



## LOST RIVER MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

12555 I-10 East Metal Depots
Baytown, TX 77521
281.385.6237
Make this my store
281.385.6237


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Go to Craigslist and search metal roofing. There are literally dozens of dealers.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

i have some r pannel left over from my shop how many pieces do you need you can have it if you come get it but im in fannett


----------

